# Fried Chicken Help



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

I am looking for some advice on cooking fried chicken. I can make it pretty good but still need some tweeking. Please post your thoughts on recipe, oil, time/temp. I like it reel crispy but not tons of batter!

Thanks

Pepo


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

per walkin jack



Walkin' Jack said:


> Gladly! You'll be surprised at how very simple it is and the lack of fancy ingredients/fancy preparations I use. Most people that have had it ask for the recipe. A common verbal response I get after the "first taste" is, "What is that taste? Man that is awesome." I make 'em try to guess. I tell 'em its as common a spice as you can think of but most of 'em have to be told.
> 
> Now don't let this get out but what I use, my highly secret indreedyment is ONION POWDER. Not onion salt but onion POWDER. Accept no substitutes. Here's the "technique"
> 
> ...


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

*chicken*



pepo211 said:


> I am looking for some advice on cooking fried chicken. I can make it pretty good but still need some tweeking. Please post your thoughts on recipe, oil, time/temp. I like it reel crispy but not tons of batter!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pepo


I might be crazy but I only use salt/pepper for seasoning and a big old cast iron frying pan with a lid to keep the splatter down, and Peanut oil is best. Make sure oil is good and hot before you put the yard bird in. I think the Cast iron skillet makes it taste better. Like I said I might be crazy.


----------



## Trey7980 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Chicken Help*

:doowapstaUse McCormick chicken roasting mix with salt and pepper. I would suggest marinating in some milk for a bit. I would bread it with a mix of half Panko bread crumbs and half flour .Roll your chicken in your egg wash and then roll it in the bread mixture. A cast iron skillet does work well but I have found that a fryer works much better.It gets crisper.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My Mom's secret ingredient to great fried chicken....she adds 3, or 4 tablespoons of bacon grease to the oil she frys the chicken in. :biggrin:


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I like WJ recipe but I would add a little cayenne for a spicy kick. One more trick if you have the time is to brine the pieces before cooking. This will add a little flavor all the way to the bone. Soak in salty water for 1 hr in the fridge, then rinse and pat dry. Dip in milk then coat with the seasoned flour and deep fry at 350 until golden brown. THEN, make a good brown gravy with a little of the drippings!! Serve with smashed taters and lots of black pepper!!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I am with WJ and TRW...*

Garlic Salt, pepper, then flour. Cast iron skillet, oil to cover about 1/2 of biggest piece. Get grease pretty hot, (I dont use thermometer), just before smoking, put in and cook each side about 2 min to crisp up, then reduce heat till sizzling good, cover and kinda slow fry until done, turning a few times to keep bottom from burning. A REAL fryer (about 3#) will cook pretty fast, but the big ole 4# and 5# hens they have in all the stores take a while. A little cayenne also will add a little "snap" to it.

If you are scortching the bottom or burning it, your fire is too hot, or you are not turning them often enough. If you put cover on frying pan, leave a little open on one side to let out steam...contained steam will make it less crispy if totally covered!

Another thing I sometimes do, it put a bacon press on wings to help keep them "flat".

PS....try to make a deal with your sweetie, if you cook the chicken...she cleans the stove! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

1 hour brine,.... blanch,..... flour,....... fry in crisco

best *****' fried chicken in the world (and the moistest too)

of course this is old-style for just plain ol'good fried chicken that hasn't been seasoned to-hell-n-back

add whatchoo want to the flour if ya just gotta,..... but i wouldn't


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

put a half tablespoon of baking power in whatever you bread them up in.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

lets have a contest and i'll be the judge!!


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

*Chicken Lickin'!*

My old family recipe is to soak the yard bird pieces in buttermilk and shake the pieces in seasoned flour in a bag. I'm sure all the aforementioned recipes are great, I just prefer it this way.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

When soaking the bird (milk, buttermilk, whatever) add a liberal shot of garlic powder to the milk before putting the bird in. Also, as the chicken cooks, poke a few holes in it with a fork. My grandmother used to do this, kind of let the oil get in under the skin and into the bird, added some taste and made it a bit more crispy.


----------

